# Hello! we´re a family spanish- colombian whith two children ayed 2y and 10y



## pedromi44 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello! we´re a family spanish- colombian whith two children ayed 2y and 10y. We live in Spain. We are improving our English. We are very interested in culture New Zealander. We like to meet a family of New Zealand that want to know. thank you very much.


----------



## pedromi44 (Apr 27, 2013)

Or else in the world but live in New Zealand.

Regards


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there
I'm awfully sorry, but I don't get what question you are asking. 
Are you after a pen pal? If so, that's not really what this forum is about.
We're here to help with any questions you have about New Zealand, and emigrating here.


----------



## pedromi44 (Apr 27, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> I'm awfully sorry, but I don't get what question you are asking.
> Are you after a pen pal? If so, that's not really what this forum is about.
> We're here to help with any questions you have about New Zealand, and emigrating here.


yes of course, we want to travel to New Zealand and want to meet other families who may be already there. We have many questions about it but we familiarize ourselves first with the language and thus gradually get to know more.
Thank you very much.
Piter


----------

